# Lee Tolliver Fan Club



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

So what does any 1 think of todays peir section?Lets all eat skates and call them scallops.The last person that didn't cut there line and brought a skate up to the pier,the sob's got stung.Go Mr Lee and advise all newbies fishing @ the piers to catch skate!Every 1 around the poor newby will appreciate it


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

skates do not sting. they have barbs all along their body, and when handled properly they can be released without harm to you or the skate.
you may have even eaten skate before if you've ever purchased bay scallops.

but, more importantly, I don't think this is the place to bash newspaper columnists. Sure, it's a public forum, and you have the right to express you opinion about anything fishing related, including Mr. Tolliver. But, if you really have a problem with him, wouldn't it more constructive to actually write to HIM. Tell him what you like and dislike about his reports. He'd probably appreciate the feedback.


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

I think his reports suck real bad. I herd he is not even a fisherman he is like and old sports reporter. I cant really bash him too hard because atleast they try to post some kind of report to help some one out. I mean if people did not have internet that would proboly be there only form of fishing report. so what they should do is reasearch what people are catching then they should post a good report.  


*Brandonnnnnnnnnnnnnn*


----------



## Doad (Aug 27, 2001)

Thank you Dr. Bubba, I'd have to agree with ya; even if it IS a weak attempt to encourage people to get out and 'tap the resource', it makes no sense to complain about something without making the complaint to the 'horses mouth'. ('cause guess what you are when you don't...*L* j/k).

If you don't want to catch 'Carolina Flounder', then don't go for them. Me-I'm looking for Mr. Cobia this year (I think!). I have this 7-foot, HEAVY Redbone rod w/a Diawa 4500 diamond series spin casting rod on it, and I'm gonna try to fish for one with that. I probably won't bring 'im in, since everyone tells me they're so crazy to land, but I wanna try! *L*...it'll be a lot of fun, I think...tell me, am I being a little too 'optimistic' with a rig like that? I'd really like to know.

(as they say in Grateful Deadlheadland 

Muchas Garcias.

Doad.


----------



## FAST EDDIE (Nov 14, 1999)

Nsrch4drum - you seem to have a pretty negative attitude about alot of things - not just Mr. Tolliver. Maybe since you're such an expert fisherman who can do no wrong YOU should write a weekly column - give it a shot. Maybe you can invite Mr. Tolliver on one of your pier fishing trips and teach him a few things.

If you don't like what's going on, take some constructive action. Pissin and moanin on a board ain't gonna produce any results.

Tight Lines


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

TurboAndy, Sam, and I brought up a skate at the North Beach pier in MD two years ago. A whole crowd gathered around and watched as Andy got the hook out. Man that thing had a big spike! I can see why people would be worried about getting stung (even if they don't sting).

Anyways, Andy cut it up and I tried some. I used an English recipe rather then attempt to make scallops. It wasn't really that good. It was rather rubbery. I had to saok the meat in cold water to get the blood and ammonium out of it.

Sure was a funny thing to watch though. It caused quite a controversy. One lady kept saying how cruel Andy was to kill it. It was ironic--a lady on a fishing pier complaining about cruelty to fish.


----------



## JAMES (Mar 3, 2002)

AS FAR AS THE WEEKLY REPORT IT WAS ALITTLE WEAK BUT AS WE GET ROLLING AND CATCHING A BROADER VARIETY OF FISH MAYBE THE REPORT WILL BLOW UP...AND IS TRUE WE ARE THE ONES PUTTING THE FISH ON THE DECK SO WE NEED TO HELP SPICE THE REPORT UP...
AS FOR THE SKATES I WANT TO TELL YOU GUYS SHORT STORY ON SKATES...I LEARN TO EAT COWNOSE RAYS BACK IN THE ISLANDS...AND I CAN GRILL THEM OR BAKE THEM AND MAKE ANYONE HERE BITE THEIR KNUCKLES...OLD RECIPE..ANYWAYS I LAND THEM COWNOSE RAYS ON LIGHT TACKLE TO SHARPEN MY FIGHTING SKILLS...AND WHEN I LAND THEM I TAKE AND PUT MY HAND IN THEIR MOUTHS AND THROW THEM ON MY SHOULDER.....WELL ONE DAY I WAS ON THE SEAGULL PIER FISHING FOR MR SHARKS AND WE PUT ACOUPLE OF NICE ONES ON THE DECK...TONS AND TONS OF TOURIST WERE THERE ASKING 123403848 QUESTIONS...WHEN SOMEONE LANDED A MEDIUM SIZE SKATE.....EVERYONE WAS YELLING AND JUMPING OUT OF THE WAY...SO I WENT OVER WITH A PAIR OF NEEDLE NOSED PLIERS AND REMOVE THE HOOK....SO ME BEING THE BRAVE ONE I SAID THIS LITTLE SKATE HAS A SMALL MOUTH AND I USUALLY STICK MY HANDS DOWN THE COWNOSE RAY'S MOUTH SO .....LET ME STICKKKKKKKKKKKKK
MY INDEX FINGER AND THROW THE LITTLE FELLOW BACK.........
WELLLLLLLL I PUT MY INDEX FINGER WHEN ALL OF A SUDDEN THIS PITBULL WITH WINGSSSSSSSSSS BITE DOWN ON MY FINGER .......I HELD BACK THE TEARS...AND I WAS TRYING TO PLAY IT COOL.......BLOOD EVERYYYYYYYYYYWHERE...PEOPLE WERE FREAKING OUT..LOL WELL I DIDNT FREAK OUT YET...WHAT I DID NEXT WAS SET THE SUCKER ON THE DECK WITH MY FINGER ATTACHED IN ITS MOUTH....I WAS GETTING WEAK..MY KNEES WERE..SO I SAID SOMEONE GETTTTTTTTT ME MYYYYYYY KNIFEEEEE...WELL A FELLOW PLANKER GAME ME HIS BLADE AND HE WAS WHIPPING HIS TAIL AROUND ...IM NOT SCARE OF THE TAIL...WHAT HAPPEN NEXT IS WHAT MADE ME SWEAT BULLETSSSS THIS MAN THOUGHT HE WAS HELPING ME OUT SO HE STEPPED ON ITS TAILLL AND ALL HELL BROKE LOOSE HE BITEEEEEEEE EVEN HARDERRRRRRRRRR I WAS LIKE OHHHHHH LORD HELP MEEE.....I CARVED HIS MOUTH OUT STABBED HIM A THOUSAND TIMES AND HE DIDNT RELEASE ME WHEN I FINALLY GOT MY FINGER OUT I HAD BLOOD ALLL OVER MY ARM RUNNING DOWN MY LEG.....NEVER AGAIN WILL I DO THIS OUT OF IGNORANCE....AND I WAS TRYING TO THROW HIM BACK TO GIVE HIM ANOTHER CHANCE.......I LIVE AND LEARN .....JAMESSSSSSSSS SSSSSSSSSSSSS SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS SSSSSSSSSS


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Well Dr Bubba,I may not be your # 1 fan but I have voiced my opinions to the Pilot and they steadily keep Mr Lee reporting about things (esp.fishing)he does not or will never have a clue about.I have had a subscrition to the Pilot when it was still the Ledger Star and the old writer was 100 times knowledgable than Mr Lee can pretend to be.I work in logistics and I wouldn't dare to pretend to be a rocket scientists.  So how many citations does he have or how many times has Mr lee gone out fishin this year?I've wrote and e-mailed Mr Lee and have yet gotton a response.So I hope I can expose our very own Mr Lee in this forum.If ya don't like it ,SORRY.


----------



## PBeachbum (May 29, 2001)

I grew up fishing the waters of Pensacola and used to do a lot of flounder gigging at night.My brother and I would generally get our fair share of flatties in no time and turn to rays. We did this to pay for our fishing addiction. It turned out that almost every restaurant,4-star down to mom & pop, would buy them to augment the scallops they served.From the review I read of one of the restaurants, they fooled a panel of 3 food critics. I guess it is all in the preperation and preconception.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Drum man...well, if you've written him and the tone has been constructive and then he still hasn't responded, then I understand your beef. I just don't think it solves much trying to "expose" him. And, it's made some folk here misunderstand you as a crank.

I too have read the paper's fishing report for years. Early on, I realized not to expect much, even when Hutch was writing it--bless his heart, he's the nicest guy you'll ever meet though.  
I still find it entertaining and look forward to it, but I don't use it to plan my fishing trips. Anyway, 'nuff said......btw I responded to your Granby St Bridge question too, so I ain't just pickin on ya...........
so, bite me  

oh, and no offense, James, but a few of you guys need to TURN OFF YOUR CAPS LOCK!, fer cryin out loud...........


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

I really don't have any input on all this. I have read most of the reports, but I don't put a whole lot of stock in them. I read them more in just farcical passing. Just because fish were decked today doesn't mean that they will be tomorrow. 

I personally commend Lee Tolliver for at least trying to put something out there because I have seen far worse in past. 

Tight lines and blue skies, 

Salty


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

From Webster's Dictionary, "farcical \'far-si-kel\ adj 1: of, relating to, or resembling a farce : LUDICROUS 2 : laughably inept : ABSURD. ..."

So let's start in reverse order as those who are last shall be first: (1) Salty thanks it's been a while since you all have made me break out my dictionary. (2) Dr. Bubba don't slack up on N-Drum, although I tend to agree with his assessment of the "Pilot fishing report", he still seems cranky. (3) Pbeachbum, agree w/prep & preconception theory as folks will eat anything especially deep fried as long as they don't know what it "really" is. (4) N-Drum let me tell ya 'bout not being anyone's No. 1 fan on this board - just take up any kind of issue and if it ain't PC, sweetness, and I LUV U MAN - you will catch some shit ! I know. (5) "SCREAMIN" JAMES PLEASE HIT THE F'N CAPLOCK BUTTON ON YOUR KEY BOARD (if it does not have one or does not work either buy another, sell your PC, or fire your typist). (6) HuskyMD handle any critter w/care, be careful around crowds, either ask Pbeachbum for receipe or simply catch & release, and the "lady" was probably a PETA member. (7) FAST EDDIE interesting, and possibly quite accurate commentary, but the only thing the pissin & moanin is gonna get is the deletion of the pier/surf section from the Pilot fishing report. (8) Doad agreed a weak attempt in this case is better then no attempt at all and that looks more like a VA Beach then Carolina flounder to me - ya deadhead. (9) BRANDON - OK, looks like we have come full circle on this issue and fire your typist as well while your at it.

(10) P&S.com board members good fishing and, yes, I'm expecting a good P&S bashing - so don't let me down !

'bucket


----------



## Blue (Sep 5, 2001)

Reach Lee Tolliver at 757-222-5844 or [email protected] otonline.com to comment on this column or list your event on this page. 

NEED I SAY MORE ?????????????


----------



## JAMES (Mar 3, 2002)

lol no bashing here .....i only bust brandon's chops....j


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

JAMESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS......NO CAPS?  .No matter how I perceive the guy,I hope any newly introduced surf angler don't take Mr Lee's reports seriously.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Nserch4Drum so you are saying a reporter who covers a Space Shuttle needs to have flown on one. A reporter who reports on football needs to play it. I don't think so. Their job is to gather the info (telephone or otherwise)and report it to the people through their medium. Also I know what you don't do for a living and that is be a editor at a newspaper.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

I must agree with Drum on this one. How can anyone who does not fish reall know the i's and out's of the sport. Weather he does or does not I don't know, don't know the man. My question is, do you as a expirenced fisherman take all of what you hear from newbies as fact? 
I have read his reports and I think maybe he will get better as time goes on but right now he is a little weak, but I'll keep reading. 
Just because someone has opinions outside the norm of this board they are deemed cranky or a grump, well thats not right. I guess I will be called the same thing in time.
To be honest alot of what I have read is not about fishing it's "how much I spend on my tackle". My thinking is, buy the best you can afford and go fishing. It don't matter if you use heavers or spinners if you know how to use your equipment you will catch fish......Thats my $1.00 worth


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

great post, Bucket!

just don't accuse me of being pc.........


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Yea...I've heard plenty of gripes about the site, but never that it's a bastion of PC types. Bucket if you really believe that, you ought to go fishing with me and Salty some time. The level of rudeness, foulness, profanity and overall bad behavior would embarass Caligula


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

hilarious sand flea!


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Awe... I don't know what to say... rude, foul, profane, embarassing, bad behavior... yeah... pretty much sums it up...   

One of these days one of us is going to get the poop kicked out of us out there....  

guess we need something to front with all that shiny fancy stuff: them Van Stalinsomething reels, them fancy Loomis and Breakaway rods, and the excessive Eddie Bauer gear...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

listen,Dr Buuba,Doad,Fast Eddie,Digger,Blue and all other the true anglers that posted regarding this topic,I did not mean to cause a rift or any confusion about who or what writes a fishing a report in the paper,I wouldn't care if it was Marta Stewart,but I really wanted to address the problem of the advice or lack off Mr Lee writes or knows about.If Mr Lee writes in the paper that ther was blitz or a blitzing Drum run @ Sandbridge and there really is not,is that unreliable or untruthful jounalism or just some BS he heard a couple of drunk guys talkin about in a bar.Come on,Lee covered high school sports!What kind of reputation or expetise does he have on the subject of fishing,yet alone surf/pier fishing.I don't doubt Mr Lee's jounalistic abilities,but gimme a break,he wouldn't know the difference between a cinch knot or a new and improve cinch knot!  So let's call a cat, a cat,and a dog, a dog.MR Lee can't cover a fishing report if cobias,pampanos,channel bass or blow toads were raining from the sky and falling on his lap!
FYI:I forwarded this post and this board to Mr Lee,and how much ya wanna bet I get no reply. He knows his information is unreliable(or he hasn't gone out drinkin with Bruce Radder,yet). To all of those I have offended ......  "I may not be a journalist or newspaper editor but I play one on TV or on days I am not fishing."


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

this is the longest one in a while, what's the record flea? Not counting Richard's "welcome" thread?

Drum Man, you didn't offend me. Anyone who knows me, knows how hard it is to do that.  

I don't think much of the reports either, and I don't rely on the info. But my point was, this wasn't the place to conduct the public lynching, as you wouldn't find many takers. That's all.

You've written him, with no response, I think that speaks droves(sp?). Come here, or a host of other good surf fishing forums for you fishing information.

Let's go fishing, dammit! And post our own reports............


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

A lynching is not what I am after,just the fact that if we as a Hampton Roads angling society deserve much better than a third rate,well i may be giving too much credit,fishing/pier/surf report.As a community so close to the water and the fishing industry such a staple to our cities,why do we deserve a fishing report from a guy that don't even fish?Yes, Dr Bubba I go to these web sites,especially this one to get the 411 and the scoop on all the fishing activities that are happening around town.


----------



## reelmako (Apr 13, 2002)

i've been reading and enjoying this board for 2 years now,posting for the 1st time though.Nserch4drum,,i met you at buckroe in the past on one of my cobia outings.even after tying your rigs and respooling your reel with proper lb. test line your attitude towards your fellow fisherman was somewhat dismal,we were more than happy to guide you along that morning,,,moral of story,enjoy your fishing,,enjoy others catchin fish,others will enjoy you catchin fish,,maybe even a fish meant for them!oh,,2 nice cobes decked after your scene and departure


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

reelmako,maybe you should't post anymore especially if your gonna make derogatory remarks.Been to Buckroe but I was fishin 4 drum and pompano,never 4 cobes!


----------

